# I am grateful to still be working...but...



## sandyut (Apr 14, 2020)

First and foremost, I am grateful i still have a job and health benefits.  but the s**t has started...pay cuts.  I will re-frame from all the ranting that is building up inside me..but there is a lot right now.  I will try to care a little less and roll with this.  I know many people have it much worse than me.  Just didnt really expect it.  

We were supposed to take HUGE vaca in a month too...start canceling that last weekend.  super bummed, but no way it was going to work out, and now this just iced the cake.

But its going to help my drinking problem one little bit ;)  bahahaha.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 14, 2020)

That sucks man sorry to hear that. Keep your head up and have a beer or 12!


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 14, 2020)

Bummer Sandy, hang in there and stay cool. TGFL. (Thank God For Liquor). RAY


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 14, 2020)

Sorry to hear. When you start running low on booze money let us know. I'm sure we could get some to ya!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 14, 2020)

That sucks! But keep your head up and then tilt it back, empties cans out nicely.  Best wishes for you 

Ryan


----------



## fivetricks (Apr 14, 2020)

Know what you mean. I'm also super grateful to be working right now, but the combination of exposure and reduced pay really makes you wonder whether you're doing the right thing doesn't it?


----------



## bacon_crazy510 (Apr 14, 2020)

sandyut said:


> First and foremost, I am grateful i still have a job and health benefits.  but the s**t has started...pay cuts.  I will re-frame from all the ranting that is building up inside me..but there is a lot right now.  I will try to care a little less and roll with this.  I know many people have it much worse than me.  Just didnt really expect it.
> 
> We were supposed to take HUGE vaca in a month too...start canceling that last weekend.  super bummed, but no way it was going to work out, and now this just iced the cake.
> 
> But its going to help my drinking problem one little bit ;)  bahahaha.



I'm in the same boat my friend. My company started country wide "furloughs" 2 weeks ago, and has now started layoffs. I run my operation, and have been micromanaging the expenses from the start, and although I've had to cut peoples overtime, I run a lean enough machine that we are still in the black, so the cuts have bypassed my operation.

I had a trip planned to go to Croatia starting next Friday - the entire EU is now on lockdown. You know what? I don't care. AirBNB refunded all of our rentals, minus the "booking fees" that they will credit toward future rentals. The airline (Luftansa) has credited me the entire value of our tickets toward future travel.

But it still kind of sucks - we've been planning this trip (and paid for it)  months ago.

That said: I appreciate that I am still healthy, employed, and all of my loved ones remain safe. This is a blip that only happens once every 3 generations. One day we'll reflect on this. But for now, I am thankful that my biggest obstacle has been finding toilet paper. 

Sorry for the longwinded response. While sheltering in place I sample Bourbon, and I sample it often. I have to find my favorite... (I'm still searching!)


----------



## ofelles (Apr 14, 2020)

I keep hearing that people are afraid they will come out of this FAT and ALCOHOLIC 
I fit that description before it started!


----------



## jmusser (Apr 14, 2020)

A 93-year-old woman got a massive Coors Light delivery after a viral plea for more beer | CNN
					

Singing the folk song "99 Bottles of Beer" might be how some people are passing the time during the coronavirus pandemic.




					www.cnn.com
				




We will keep an eye for you! Stay safe everyone. Nothing lasts forever.


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 14, 2020)

ofelles said:


> I keep hearing that people are afraid they will come out of this FAT and ALCOHOLIC
> I fit that description before it started!




That's odd, me too! Must be something that going around.  RAY


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 14, 2020)

Thing that jerks my chain is the government bonus checks going out to the low lifes already on 100% benefits.

So far nothing has changed with wife and me.
So happy we got our winter travels completed before the panic


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 14, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Thing that jerks my chain is the government bonus checks going out to the low lifes already on 100% benefits.
> 
> So far nothing has changed with wife and me.
> So happy we got our winter travels completed before the panic


The checks in general. People still full time working shouldn’t need one. What did they do to pay bills before this started? And if $1,200 makes or breaks you, you probably had bigger issues before.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Apr 15, 2020)

I’m so sorry that you and so many others are suffering financial hardships because of this damn disease. I’m very fortunate to have a job that is not in jeopardy in any way. Whenever I feel that I am overwhelmed at work thinking about folks who have lost their jobs keeps me trying my best. People deserve that much from me. God bless you all. 
G


----------



## negolien (Apr 15, 2020)

Grateful to be working too but honestly we're getting swamped in the Security field. Had several violent incidents since this stuff started.  Crime isn't going anywhere sadly.  Not to mention every homeless person I gottz deal with is like a Corona crap shoot. We're all breathing though so /shrug.  Bring on another day..


----------



## Steve H (Apr 15, 2020)

ososmokeshack said:


> The checks in general. People still full time working shouldn’t need one. What did they do to pay bills before this started?



I am working still. I'm essential as being in a food and beverage industry and skilled trade. You don't think essentials shouldn't be thrown a bone for going out in this shit instead of staying home collecting, and, in allot of cases, more then they did while working? The extra money will come in handy because one of my kids lost his job. And another is down to one income because his wife is out of work. And they have 3 kids. I'm splitting up the check. And giving it to them. That is why these checks are important.
Also, good friend of mine has Covid19 because he is essential. And there are 3 more cases of it where I work.


----------



## greatfx1959 (Apr 15, 2020)

my work is owned by a major corporation, we have daily exposure, they have cut our hours, but hey they gave us a t shirt to thank us. they rake in billions per year, (not an exaggeration at all), and you get thanked with a t shirt.............that was degrading


----------



## fivetricks (Apr 15, 2020)

Wow. That's insulting


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 15, 2020)

greatfx1959 said:


> my work is owned by a major corporation, we have daily exposure, they have cut our hours, but hey they gave us a t shirt to thank us. they rake in billions per year, (not an exaggeration at all), and you get thanked with a t shirt.............that was degrading



Was it at least a name brand t shirt?  

Chris


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 15, 2020)

Steve H said:


> I am working still. I'm essential as being in a food and beverage industry and skilled trade. You don't think essentials shouldn't be thrown a bone for going out in this shit instead of staying home collecting, and, in allot of cases, more then they did while working? The extra money will come in handy because one of my kids lost his job. And another is down to one income because his wife is out of work. And they have 3 kids. I'm splitting up the check. And giving it to them. That is why these checks are important.
> Also, good friend of mine has Covid19 because he is essential. And there are 3 more cases of it where I work.



I don't think essential people should, no. I am essential and have been at work everyday since this crap started. And as you said in your post, you don't need the stimulus, your kids need it. They should have just sent these things to people who need it and people who lost their jobs. I'm not totally against the stimulus, I'm against it going to the wrong people. Hell I got a tiny bit of money from it yesterday and I honestly don't even want it. I don't need it.

I might be the only person who doesn't want "free" money, but when people are getting it who don't need it, me, something is wrong with the system. Just my opinion.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 15, 2020)

I cant say enough thank yous!  I just love the camaraderie here!  Its a bright spot at a rough time for sure.  

The vaca we booked last august and paid about 50% down.  so far I have managed about half that being refunded.  a couple operations are holding out, but I dont see them doing so for long.  Its sad - my wife was very excited to go (I had already been) and it would have a two week island trip...

we are testing for the virus were I work.  we have all been working long days and weekends.  So the pay cut is because the company as a whole is not doing so good, while we are busy.  thats the kick in the junk.  

Funny thing - they got us shirts too.  I didnt order one.  Work shwag is not my thing.  I was a company man - now i am just a bit jaded waiting to pull the plug and retire...  I will be doubly disturbed of this s**t derails that plan.  its SOOO close its hard to drive in some days.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 15, 2020)

ososmokeshack said:


> I might be the only person who doesn't want "free" money, but when people are getting it who don't need it, me, something is wrong with the system. Just my opinion.


Friendly comment ,,, I understand your thoughts , but a " stimulus package " is designed in the hope , that the money goes out and gets put back into the economy . Whether it pays bills or someone spends it in retail . Helps support people , local business and tax money .


----------



## hoity toit (Apr 15, 2020)

Let's all Pray for the small businesses, the mom and pops, and sole proprietors. Many of them will be closed for good unfortunately.

HT


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 15, 2020)

negolien said:


> Grateful to be working too but honestly we're getting swamped in the Security field. Had several violent incidents since this stuff started.  Crime isn't going anywhere sadly.  Not to mention every homeless person I gottz deal with is like a Corona crap shoot. We're all breathing though so /shrug.  Bring on another day..




No problem!
The Sky isn't really falling.
It's all overblown.
Just a Hoax.

Bear


----------



## GATOR240 (Apr 15, 2020)

jmusser said:


> View attachment 440303
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually know who she is.


----------



## greatfx1959 (Apr 15, 2020)

was a chinese 100% cotton t shirt that my skinny daughter wont even be able to wear the first time its washe...........


gmc2003 said:


> Was it at least a name brand t shirt?
> 
> Chris


nope, its a 100% cotton POS that my skinny daughter wont even be able to wear after its washed the first time lol


----------



## phathead69 (Apr 15, 2020)

Salary here took 20% pay cut. Raises coming in April postponed indefinitely. Rolling time off week at a time. Must use vac or furlough and apply for unemployment and benifits still deducted. Pushing 30+ yrs here. Dont mind giving fair share but unlike 08-09 where they gave some this time all take off our backs to keep their bottom line up. Glad to have a job but like others todays mgmt. is all about them and they remind us that we are just a number. I have begun to return the favor and consider them nothing but a chk and not worry about loyalty like I once did. My how times have changed


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 15, 2020)

greatfx1959 said:


> my work is owned by a major corporation, we have daily exposure, they have cut our hours, *but hey they gave us a t shirt to thank us*. they rake in billions per year, (not an exaggeration at all), and you get thanked with a t shirt.............that was degrading



That wasn't a thank you. It was corporate speak for "make your own dang masks. Here's the material!"


----------



## bbqbrett (Apr 15, 2020)

Yeah same for me.  Working from home and hours currently cut to 5 per day.  Now they switched my job function to have me help out with customer service phone calls.  All in all it is pretty annoying but at least I still have income coming in and insurance.


----------



## negolien (Apr 15, 2020)

I do agree with the those working and on social security and welfare shouldn't be getting stimulus. I have had an excess of work so /shrug not sure why I' am getting extra cash. if I was so concerned about the virus I would stay at home then  could see getting it. Just another free money grab imho to pander for votes.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 15, 2020)

greatfx1959 said:


> my work is owned by a major corporation, we have daily exposure, they have cut our hours, but hey they gave us a t shirt to thank us. they rake in billions per year, (not an exaggeration at all), and you get thanked with a t shirt.............that was degrading


Or it was a gift...free toilet paper!

Ryan


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 15, 2020)

Some agreement with some of the replies but not all. But right now it is a tough time for or country and we need to stick together and do what's right whether its for our own personal benefit or not.

Warren


----------



## Will Squared (Apr 15, 2020)

This is about the survival of our Country.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 16, 2020)

Thanks guys for the likes they are greatly appreciated.
Didn't post my comments as there was no to need to start a war on the forum.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 16, 2020)

Thanks for the like hoity toit it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 16, 2020)

Thanks for the likes MJBO5615 they are greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## sandyut (Apr 16, 2020)

phathead69 said:


> Salary here took 20% pay cut. Raises coming in April postponed indefinitely. Rolling time off week at a time. Must use vac or furlough and apply for unemployment and benifits still deducted. Pushing 30+ yrs here. Dont mind giving fair share but unlike 08-09 where they gave some this time all take off our backs to keep their bottom line up. Glad to have a job but like others todays mgmt. is all about them and they remind us that we are just a number. I have begun to return the favor and consider them nothing but a chk and not worry about loyalty like I once did. My how times have changed


Very similar here...Time have changes SO much.


----------



## Fueling Around (Apr 16, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> ...
> Didn't post my comments as there was no to need to start a war on the forum.
> 
> Warren


I decided to stop adding my 2 bits on these ... emotional threads.
-John


----------



## CSR (Apr 16, 2020)

I feel like I may be on the other side of this discussion as I have had to be the one to make the cost cutting decisions.  We are doing rolling 1 week furloughs where we will cover medical and the associate can apply for unemployment.  We are essential and building items for ventilators.  If we come out of this healthy the plan is to supplement what people lost at the end of the year via bonus.  We don't make billions/per year and are privately owned.  Top management has also taken pay cuts.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 16, 2020)

Thanks for the like Fueling Around it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Apr 16, 2020)

I feel horrible for the huge number of people who not only have lost their income, but also their medical insurance.
I’ve found myself unemployed several times in my life, but this one is different.  There are no jobs to apply for.  I’m very fortunate to be essential staff and work for a company that  is taking lots of precautions to protect those of us that have to report to work every day.  And they are rewarding us with extra paid days off for coming in every day.


----------

